# molten sodium bisulfate



## Dan72ccx (Oct 1, 2011)

The residue left over from leaching the original mineral concentrate contains rhodium, iridium, ruthenium, and osmium. This is treated with molten sodium bisulfate to convert the rhodium to rhodium sulfate. The rhodium is then solubilized by water leaching, separated from the insolubles, and precipitated from solution by reduction with zinc powder. The crude rhodium metal product is converted to a soluble salt by treatment with chlorine and sodium chloride at high temperature, dissolved in water, precipitated with sodium nitrite, filtered, redissolved, and reprecipitated with ammonium chloride. This final precipitate is reduced to a pure metal powder.



What is molten sodium bisulfate ?????
Regards Dan


----------



## Dan72ccx (Oct 1, 2011)

Rhodium (Greek rhodon (ῥόδον) meaning "rose") was discovered in 1803 by William Hyde Wollaston,[3][4] soon after his discovery of palladium.[5][6][7] He used crude platinum ore presumably obtained from South America.[8] His procedure involved dissolving the ore in aqua regia and neutralizing the acid with sodium hydroxide (NaOH). He then precipitated the platinum by adding ammonium chloride, NH4Cl, as ammonium chloroplatinate. Most other metals like copper, lead, palladium and rhodium were precipitated with zinc. Diluted nitric acid dissolved all but palladium and rhodium, which were dissolved in aqua regia, and the rhodium was precipitated by the addition of sodium chloride as Na3[RhCl6]·nH2O. After being washed with ethanol, the rose-red precipitate was reacted with zinc, which displaced the rhodium in the ionic compound and thereby released the rhodium as free metal.[9]

After the discovery the rare element had only minor applications, for example by the turn of the century rhodium-containing thermocouples were used to measure temperatures up to 1800°C.[10][11] The first major application was electroplating for decorative uses and as corrosion resistant coating.[12] The introduction of the three way catalytic converter by Volvo in 1976 increased the demand for rhodium. The previous catalytic converters used platinum or palladium while the three way catalytic converter used rhodium to reduce the amount of NOx in the exhaust.[13]


----------



## samuel-a (Oct 1, 2011)

It is sodium bisulfate at it's melting point :mrgreen:

What is your real question?


----------



## Dan72ccx (Oct 1, 2011)

What is the ( molten sodium bisulfate??? ) :mrgreen:


----------



## Dan72ccx (Oct 1, 2011)

Food grade sodium chloride (salt) and sulfuric acid are mixed
together in a reaction vessel at 600 ‘F. Molten sodium bisulfate and
hydrogen chloride gas are produced from this reaction




So what is it molten sodium bisulfate ??  :twisted: :shock: :roll: :?: :mrgreen:


----------



## Palladium (Oct 1, 2011)

Dan72ccx said:


> What is the ( molten sodium bisulfate??? ) :mrgreen:



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_bisulfate It melts at 599 deg F.

Molten = Melted


----------



## notch (Oct 1, 2011)

Palladium said:


> Dan72ccx said:
> 
> 
> > What is the ( molten sodium bisulfate??? ) :mrgreen:
> ...



Is that when it loses its Feathers?


----------



## qst42know (Oct 2, 2011)

That's a bird of a different feather.

http://www.stanford.edu/group/stanfordbirds/text/essays/Molting.html

Watch the spelling, and beware the translator.


----------



## notch (Oct 2, 2011)

qst42know said:


> That's a bird of a different feather.
> 
> http://www.stanford.edu/group/stanfordbirds/text/essays/Molting.html
> 
> Watch the spelling, and beware the translator.



Thanks for trying, but I'm beyond help.


----------



## butcher (Oct 2, 2011)

Molten means like melted. And as our good friend showed us, birds molt feathers, 

I would call it fusing sodium bisulfate, with metal salts, this would be heated till dry (water in chemicals and metals removed by heat), (crush to powders here and mix well) heat raised the dry powder will fuse or become somewhat molten, seem to become wet again and look like syrup, at this point if you raised the heat and kept the mix hot it would dry again and harden even while still hot, to further heat and at a hotter temperature. (Usually after crushing again to powder would start to turn a glowing red like coals in a fire keeping this temperature for an hour or two would drive off sulfates from the salts (roasting).

here I took you past the molten stage just as an example, not differing gases (from acids if used) leave at differing stages in these heating processes, depending on how hot it is heated how long and how you raise the temperature during these processes, they will leave in order (not pure as some mix would be involved) water first, nitric acid (NOx gas), HCl (HCL and chlorine), then sulfates (SO2 gas).

I way I think of this is the heat driving chemical reactions in the heating of salts or metals, (similar to how electricity in a cell can be used to oxidize a metal and drive a reaction either faster or one that may not occur without electricity.

Sorry I am not very good at explaining things.


----------



## Platdigger (Oct 3, 2011)

Aww, contraire...and you are getting better at it all the time!


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 3, 2011)

Platdigger said:


> Aww, contraire...and you are getting better at it all the time!


Indeed he is! He's an amazing guy!

Harold


----------



## Newbloodrefiner (Mar 24, 2016)

Dan72ccx said:


> Food grade sodium chloride (salt) and sulfuric acid are mixed
> together in a reaction vessel at 600 ‘F. Molten sodium bisulfate and
> hydrogen chloride gas are produced from this reaction
> 
> ...


----------



## Lou (Mar 24, 2016)

If you have to ask...don't do it.


I'm not sure if you're asking if there's a ratio to generate sodium bisulfate or to solvate the precious metals in a fusion of these salts.

In any event, sodium bisulfate is cheap as chips and commercially available to pretty much anyone.

"pH down" for pools.

If you ask about the ratio...first balance the reactants and products:

H2SO4 (l) +2 NaCl (s)--> Na2SO4(l) + 2HCl(g)


----------

